# Flooded Boat, Now What?



## Fish Feeder (Jul 29, 2014)

Plug was never pulled in the fall  and the boat hull filled with water over winter. I don't know how long its been full but the last time it was used was last October. 

The gas tank under the deck was covered in water so I know I will have to drain the gas tank. The power block in the inside of the center console with the battery stayed dry but power block in the hull toward the back of the boat was submerged. I didn't see any type of foam or oil floating in hull.The boat is a 2004 Robalo R190CC.

Please Help, What do I need to worry about or look out for?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I recommend pulling the plug


----------



## Fish Feeder (Jul 29, 2014)

Chapman5011 said:


> I recommend pulling the plug


That part is taken care of


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

do you know of any exposed wood in there? that could get ugly. looks pretty darn ful...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahhhhhhh the joys of not taking care of your toys!!! I keep my sleds under roof now and I charge the batteries on em about every 2 weeks or so. They need to be run or at least checked out every once in a while. Good luck and hope not much is hurt!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Most of your electrical components will be under your center console. I would think you would be good there. 
Disconnect your fuel line and pump out fuel and fill up a clear glass container. That should tell you if you have any water in the fuel. 
I made the mistake


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd think water in the fuel is the most concern. Every thing else I'd open up all compartments (on a dry day), spray down all metals and exposed wires with CRC or something similar, and put some fans blowing down all access hatches.

Fresh fuel and batteries tested ok? Take her for a run. Does she feel butt heavy or lop-sided? Uh oh, may have a saturated hull somewhere. 

Otherwise run her like you sunk her.


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

I wish you well brother, say a prayer before you start even if you're not in touch with the man... Dry it out and put some of those damp rid packs down low


----------



## silvershore (Jan 18, 2010)

Automatic bilge pump and battery charger might help in the future. I agree with pumpin some fuel in a glass jar from tank. Who knows you might have got lucky. Good luck. Everything happens for a reason , you may have saved some other members boats on here.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Rain water is much better than if it was salt water sitting in there all winter


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

count your blessings that we didn't have a hard freeze this winter.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

60hertz said:


> count your blessings that we didn't have a hard freeze this winter.


 I thought we had one? If not it was close enough...

Yes hopefully you will be ok with the boat.. Try and get it as dry as possible for afew weeks and get it dried out..


----------



## Fish Feeder (Jul 29, 2014)

Thank you for all the suggestions. The boat is kept down in Niceville so it stays a little warmer there than in Crestview. I think most of the water came from the heavy rain we've gotten the last few weeks. I pretty sure the boat is all fiberglass, I know the deck and transom is.

I'll get the gas drained Saturday or Sunday and pray everything is ok, I am close to the man and believe I am due some good fortune after the drain field for our septic system failed a few weeks ago.

I like the idea of putting a blower in there, I'll probably put it in one of the access holes in the front of the boat and let the air come out the one of back holes, one of the tubs of damp rid might help with the last little bit moisture. I think all the electrical blocks were sprayed with T9 a few years also, that might of helped.

Thank you


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Good luck, and look on the bright side. At least you know you don't have a hole in the hull.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Drain it open all the hatches and circulate air through the hull. Jack up the tongue to get all the water out. check the tank for water intrusion before starting. fresh water isn't that bad for conducting electricity as salt water. The fuel tank would be my concern. If the battery still has a charge you most likely might just have a tank problem. If you did get water in tank don't start the engine until you check tank It will start because the fuel lines are full of fresh clean fuel.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

What is the latest on your flooded boat?
Whyme


----------



## Fish Feeder (Jul 29, 2014)

Had to work today and only had time to drop off empty gas cans and tools to drain the tank tomorrow after church. I did pull the covers off to get some air flowing through the hull and look at the top of the gas tank. There is some orange goo on top of the tank and some clear slime covering the tank and on the hoses, you can see the mark on the hose where i wiped the slime off.

This is not my boat that this happened to, its a family members boat that we get to use. I just keep the boat clean and do basic maintenance on it, in return I don't have a boat payment and we get to use it for fishing and tubing with the kids.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like you'll have to put water in there again to get that stuff out.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You must take the sending unit out and get a pump and copper tubing. Then pump out the old stuff in the back lower part of the tank. You will never get all the water out by using just the hookup line its off the bottom and on one side. Water is heaver than gas. And yes hose the slime off the top of tank before removing sending unit.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

That looks like it has been wet way longer than a month.

I would be inclined to drain it and wet vac as much as possible then get it shrink wrapped for winter storage after I set a dehumidifier on deck with drain hose and power cord to the exterior.
Along with a wireless outdoor humidity gauge inside to monitor progress.


----------



## Fish Feeder (Jul 29, 2014)

Drained the gas tank today and surprisingly there was very little water in the tank, about a tablespoon worth. I used a coat hanger folded over the end of the hose and pushed it to the back lowest corner of the tank until it hit the back of the tank. The tank was only 2/3 full and we got out 40 gallons of gas. I poured 5 gallons of fresh gas in at the end to stir up anything that might still be in there and it all came out clean. I had just flushed the tank last year when I replaced the fuel sending unit and gasket, so that might have helped.

Now the problem is the digital gauges, motor and trim are not getting any power, everything else works perfect. The horn, live well and wash down pump, accessories and bilge work perfect.

All the slime and orange goo was gone on its own this morning when i got there and I was able to keep a blower circulating air through the hull for a few hours before I had to leave. 

I'll start looking into the power issue later this week when I have more time, hopefully the contact on the rear distribution block just needs to be cleaned, all the connections were water tight with no exposed wiring.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Coastal Cowboy said:


> Good luck, and look on the bright side. At least you know you don't have a hole in the hull.


And your trailer will handle a lot bigger boat!!!


----------



## Fish Feeder (Jul 29, 2014)

Update

Everything is fixed and working perfect now. Power issue to the motor, trim and gauges was a corroded power post connection hidden behind the recessed rod storage on the side of the boat. So $60 in miscellaneous parts including 5 gallons of fresh fuel and 6 hours of labor and everything is back to normal.

Yes I will be personally making sure the plug is pulled at the end of this season.

Thank you everybody for your help.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Float switch and change the fuel filter after a couple runs there might be some crap left in tank. A clear bowl Racor filter might help see the crud if there is any. Glad to see ya got it running without taking it to a dealer. Look what you learned by this.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Do people really leave the plug in all summer? I've always pulled at the ramp everytime it's loaded back on and have with every boat I've ever fished on. Leaving it in seems like way more chances for stuff like this to happen.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

sealark said:


> Float switch and change the fuel filter after a couple runs there might be some crap left in tank. A clear bowl Racor filter might help see the crud if there is any. Glad to see ya got it running without taking it to a dealer. Look what you learned by this.


I do, at my age I dont like jumping overboard after launching and parking the truck then seeing the stern down or the bilge pump pissing because I forgot to put plug in. 
My boat has a somewhat self bailing deck but still gets water into inner hull. 


Splittine said:


> Do people really leave the plug in all summer? I've always pulled at the ramp everytime it's loaded back on and have with every boat I've ever fished on. Leaving it in seems like way more chances for stuff like this to happen.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Do people really leave the plug in all summer? I've always pulled at the ramp everytime it's loaded back on and have with every boat I've ever fished on. Leaving it in seems like way more chances for stuff like this to happen.


I take mine out as soon as it goes on the trailer and put it back in right before it goes in the water and I also keep extra plugs on the boat just in case


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I always do the proctologist check to make sure plug is in. :thumbsup:


----------

